# Original basketball rules



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I am going to see the original basketball rules today I iwll try to post pics of it the next couple days


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Dribbling was outlawed, right?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

not able to take pictures


----------

